# Start injecting this week and getting scared.



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there, 
I don't post much here but lurk a fair bit. You seem a friendly bunch so thought I should join in. 

After waiting for what felt like forever we are about to commence ICSI at IVF Wales. I am pretty excited but scared at the same time, trying to not get too hopeful that this will work. 
I start injecting on Saturday and thought I was feeling ok about it until last night. Woke up at 3am and started running it through my head and couldn't get back to sleep worrying that I won't be able to it.
Does it really get easier after the first one? 
My hubby has offered to do it but I feel I need to be able to do on my own plus he can have a bit of a sadistic streak lol

Thanks for reading
Jo xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi jo ... dont worry i swear its not half as bad as you think i was dreading mine too but when you have done the first you will be so relieved you did and wonder what all the fuss was for   i see you are from newport lkie me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yes it deffo gets easier after the first one

have you seen my vids?


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Aww thanks girls. Yeah I have watched your vids Kara and they made me feel less scared that is for sure. Infact I felt ok until now, must be because it is so close.
Miriam - I have only been living here a couple of years but really like it, got great neighbours. I am originally from Scotland.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jo

Lovely you have joined in. I lurked for a while. Everybody is so lovely here and I cant stop posting now! I dont know where i'd be without this great bunch!

what Miriam  and Kara says really is true.

I started my first ICSI last wed and I am using a pen to inject gonal f and I do not feel it going it, it is a breeze. I will be using a syringe for the first time tonight.

I was worried in the time leading up but when it came to the day I was willing the hours away to do my first jab so exciting!

What protocol are you on? What drugs are you using


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo you will get nervous the closer it gets, i am and im on cycle x lol

so have you got any dates booked? we could be cycle buddies

have you also seen our meet up thread, your more than welcome


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Jo.  Good luck for your first jab.  Once that one is done it's plain sailing.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

The drugs I have been given is Suprecur 0.5ml. I am not very up on all the terminology so I don't know what protocol I am on lol
I go for a baseline scan on 20th April and provisionally egg recovery will be the week beginning 4th May.
I am sure I am going to have loads of questions as time goes on. 
Did you tell anyone when you began treatment? Only 2 of my friends know and none of my family, my mum got a bit to excited when I told we had the go ahead and my mother in law keeps stalking me for information lol
Thanks for the lovely welcome
Jo x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg what time is your baseline? mine is 1230, i picked the latest one so i could have a lie in

you are exactly the same dates as me 

you are on long protocol.

you will down reg til your baseline and then start stimulation


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jo, I started off not telling anyone.  But then felt I should as it's quite a big deal.  That means that I get stalked by my MIL too, lol. Not always a good thing but it's down to individual choice.

Sounds like you are on long protocol.  That's what I have done on each of my 3 treatments.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry i didn't answer the telling people questions

i told everyone and sometimes now i wish i hadn't due to work issue mainly and getting time off


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its up to you who you tell if you think you will cope better not telling everyone ..dont.. suprecur injections are easy thats what i had to do


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

My appointment is in the morning Kara, I think its 9am.
Looks like you will all keep my right in what is happening lol I have just found it to be too much information to absorb as I know I was told all about protocol etc.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yes brain overload for sure when you first start on this road, lets hope the road is a short one for you.

i assume its a male factor issue?


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah its a Male factor issue. Came as a huge shock as I have some health issues that we thought was possibly the problem.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Jo the injecting isfine, ive also used suprecur for all of my cycles and it really is ok.  You will be fine after the 1st one you will know what to expect.  Good luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi jo

i have done suprecur as well. i was very nervous about doing first injection and i got my dh to do it. i prepared the jab and they after a couple of days he injected and i pushed the plunger. then on day 6 of jabs i did it my self.  now i could not imagine dh doing it for me. it def gets easier 

we only told our parents and my close friends,and my boss  but after our first cycle had to tell other collegues as rumours where going around.

good luck


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Think it was today your first injection, good luck I hope it goes well x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck and let us know how it goes

i assume you delete your early thread this morning? hope you calmer now


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah Kara lol Really had a panic on then felt silly for posting.
Well you are all right, easy peasy lol Though I can't look as the needle breaks the skin.
I am sure I will have many questions in the coming weeks.
Thanks for making me feel welcome
Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done and please never feel stupid asking anything cause we are all probably been there and even after many cycles i still need reasurrance at times

well done again your on the road now woo hoo


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done jo .. gets so much easier you will be a pro in no time


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh well done you  

wishing you lots of luck x


----------

